# Can I get some conformation on a gym



## BJJwannabe91 (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello, I live in Portland, Oregon but I work in Salem. Anyways, I was wondering if someone can help me because Iam new to the martial arts game lol and I don't want a mcdojo gym. The gyms name is Keizer martial arts and they teach a variety of stuff but I was wondering if there Muay Thai and submission wrestling is solid it's called kru Muay Thai and the head coach of it is chad white. Any info you can give me would be great


----------



## drop bear (Sep 14, 2015)

Muay thai is easy to check. Find out if their fighters win fights. Like asking which football team is good.

Btw anybody can train in Thailand. Just sayin.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 14, 2015)

Looking at their website, I don't see any mention of a submission grappling program.

As far as the Muay Thai goes, it sounds like they are teaching it as a family martial art program rather than training a competitive fight team. There's nothing wrong with that, if that's what you're looking for. I don't have any first hand knowledge of the instructor, but he seems to have a respectable pedigree, and the video on the website shows good technique.


----------



## kuniggety (Sep 15, 2015)

FYI "kru" means "teacher" in Thai.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 15, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> FYI "kru" means "teacher" in Thai.


Yep, but in this case "KRU Muay Thai" is Ace Rameriz's name for his system of teaching Muay Thai according to a certain set curriculum.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 15, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Looking at their website, I don't see any mention of a submission grappling program.
> 
> As far as the Muay Thai goes, it sounds like they are teaching it as a family martial art program rather than training a competitive fight team. There's nothing wrong with that, if that's what you're looking for. I don't have any first hand knowledge of the instructor, but he seems to have a respectable pedigree, and the video on the website shows good technique.



Looks like he checks a bit weird. Almost with the side of his leg. Knees go up rather than forwards. Not big issues.


----------



## BJJwannabe91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Ok, thank you to everyone that replied I appreciate it!


----------



## BJJwannabe91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Looking at their website, I don't see any mention of a submission grappling program.
> 
> As far as the Muay Thai goes, it sounds like they are teaching it as a family martial art program rather than training a competitive fight team. There's nothing wrong with that, if that's what you're looking for. I don't have any first hand knowledge of the instructor, but he seems to have a respectable pedigree, and the video on the website shows good technique.


You'd have to check their other gym it's silverton self defense they have two gyms and ones in silverton, like 15 minutes away, that's where the submission wrestling is I thought it was listed on their one site but I guess they have two. So as far as learning good technique to where if I had to defend myself I'd be fine, correct?


----------



## Danny T (Sep 15, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Looks like he checks a bit weird. Almost with the side of his leg. Knees go up rather than forwards. Not big issues.


Ace was a Fairtex Khru, Fairtex teaches pulling the knee straight up with the toes pointed down. Is a faster but not as powerful check.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 15, 2015)

BJJwannabe91 said:


> You'd have to check their other gym it's silverton self defense they have two gyms and ones in silverton, like 15 minutes away, that's where the submission wrestling is I thought it was listed on their one site but I guess they have two. So as far as learning good technique to where if I had to defend myself I'd be fine, correct?


The Silverton website doesn't have any information about their submission wrestling program. (The page says "coming soon.") If you can find out who teaches that program, we might be able to track down some info on them.

The Muay Thai program will probably teach you respectable technique for stand up fighting. (Fighting is different from self-defense, although there can be some overlaps.)


----------



## BJJwannabe91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Silverton website doesn't have any information about their submission wrestling program. (The page says "coming soon.") If you can find out who teaches that program, we might be able to track down some info on them.
> 
> The Muay Thai program will probably teach you respectable technique for stand up fighting. (Fighting is different from self-defense, although there can be some overlaps.)


Okay, I'll call them today and get back to you on to see who teaches the submission wrestling. What's the difference between fighting and self defense? Basically, my goal is to be a well rounded fighter I want to learn stand up for self defense I would also like to learn grappling in case a fight would go to the ground but I want to compete in grappling tournaments also. I don't want to compete in striking matches but I'd like to be taught at a high level in case my mind changes. What route would you say I take?


----------



## BJJwannabe91 (Sep 15, 2015)

drop bear said:


> Muay thai is easy to check. Find out if their fighters win fights. Like asking which football team is good.
> 
> Btw anybody can train in Thailand. Just sayin.


Yeah...that would be nice to go to Thailand and train but my pockets ain't that deep.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 15, 2015)

BJJwannabe91 said:


> What's the difference between fighting and self defense?



I'll save myself some typing and quote myself from an earlier thread:



Tony Dismukes said:


> *Fighting *- covers any situation where two or more people are trying to violently defeat each other. This can occur in a sportive or a street context. The combatants may be armed or unarmed. They may be operating under different sets of rules (even in a non-sportive context). Just a few examples of a fight might be: a MMA bout between two pro fighters, three cops subduing a resisting suspect, a pair of drunks squaring up outside a bar over some verbal offense. Many, many more situations are possible. These different contexts significantly affect what tactics, principles, and techniques are most effective in winning the fight. Nevertheless, there is significant overlap in what works as well.
> 
> Not all violent situations are fights. A canny asocial predator will attempt to use surprise, intimidation, or overwhelming force to ensure that there is no fight - that all the violence is directed towards his victim with no resistance.
> 
> ...


----------



## BJJwannabe91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Silverton website doesn't have any information about their submission wrestling program. (The page says "coming soon.") If you can find out who teaches that program, we might be able to track down some info on them.
> 
> The Muay Thai program will probably teach you respectable technique for stand up fighting. (Fighting is different from self-defense, although there can be some overlaps.)


The lady told me a guy named Dave Hagen is the one who mainly teaches the submission wrestling


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 15, 2015)

BJJwannabe91 said:


> The lady told me a guy named Dave Hagen is the one who mainly teaches the submission wrestling


I'm not familiar with him, but I checked out his YouTube channel and his instruction appears to be competent.


----------



## BJJwannabe91 (Sep 15, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> I'm not familiar with him, but I checked out his YouTube channel and his instruction appears to be competent.


Do you think his teaching could take some one far? I know it depends on the person of course but I'm athletic and physically strong so I think I have potential given the right instructor.


----------



## drop bear (Sep 16, 2015)

BJJwannabe91 said:


> Do you think his teaching could take some one far? I know it depends on the person of course but I'm athletic and physically strong so I think I have potential given the right instructor.



Then go to a fight gym. Plain and simple. Someone who has a track record of training good fighters.


----------



## Andrew Green (Sep 16, 2015)

BJJwannabe91 said:


> Do you think his teaching could take some one far? I know it depends on the person of course but I'm athletic and physically strong so I think I have potential given the right instructor.



Going far is a funny concept, do you want to learn technique in depth, get in a ring and fight your way up the ranks or both?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Sep 16, 2015)

BJJwannabe91 said:


> Do you think his teaching could take some one far? I know it depends on the person of course but I'm athletic and physically strong so I think I have potential given the right instructor.


Depends on what you mean by "take someone far." If you are new to martial arts, they should have plenty to keep you learning for quite some time.


----------

